# Catfish species / Spencer Lake



## gainer888

New to catfishing.....was out last night with some friends at Spencer Lake and one of them caught 2 fish that looked like channel cats, but they were mostly white with little dark spots smaller then an eraser head. 

What are these?


----------



## Joey209

Channel cats


----------



## Steelwolve

Sounds to me like baby channel's, they have spots on them until they get to be around a pound or so. I cant think of anything else they could be.


----------



## flattiesinohio

yep...those are you everyday bait stillin young channel catfish


----------



## gainer888

The strange thing is they were 10-14 inches. There were 4-6 more caught a lot smaller but they looked like every day channel cats.


----------



## pendog66

definately channel cats and on that subject i have caught them with spots on them up to 3 pounds


----------



## flattiesinohio

yea i have caught alot of larger channels with spots and lots of small ones without over the years.....


----------



## neocats1

Channel catfish spots are like freckles on people. Some have them and some don't. Channels will usually loose heir spots as they mature. 

Spencer is a good lake for channels cats. Here are a couple of pictures of typical Spencer Channel cats.


----------

